# bowfishing laws?



## mtxman16 (May 21, 2001)

Where can i find all the rules and regulations on bowfishing?
also where can i find info on the types of lights that are allowed?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Most of the information can be found in the Fishing Guide. You can also use the DNR Web Site for information and also this site with all the recreational laws.

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/law_book/dnrlaws.asp

If you would like to post questions you have I would be happy to try to answer them for you.


----------

